# Chevy -vs- Dodge pulling



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

You gotta see this. http://blog.powerblocktv.com/?p=9238


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I have no problem with the fact that the dodge won and if I was the chevy owner I wouldn't be a sore loser....after seeing that video the other day though, I felt like I would have beat the crap out of that guy. That guy in the Dodge was a complete a-hole!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

This video is everywhere. I finally watched it. I would say the guy in the dodge was drunk or drugged up.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Look out for those big mean VWs duramax boys


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Id be so pissed if i were in that chevy.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

alldayrj;1541892 said:


> Look out for those big mean VWs duramax boys






Forgot the vid


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

The guy in the dodge was prolly dropped many times as a kid.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet! :laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it, could've been the other way around and I'd still love it. Because chaining trucks up like that is dumb, and this just exaggerates that point LOL


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

The first thing I thought is, these guys will break something in the drive train doing this on black top. There must be a fist fight video that followed this one.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Seen it many times now and the guy in the Dodge is an *******. After he stopped I would have put the Chev in reverse and floored it.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i cannot believe the amount of people that go out and perform these tug of war competitions. and it's not a bunch of old beater trucks doing it either. its always morons with decked out, super expensive trucks. honestly, before the advent of youtube i never even would have thought of doing this. have people always done this, or has society just devolved in recent years? 

all these medical breakthroughs are allowing people to survive that otherwise wouldn't. while science and technology is great, it has allowed a lot of genes that would have otherwise died off, to continue to reproduce. this video is evidence of that.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

1.) It's stupid. 2.) It's not even a Duramax... A buddy and I were cruising a truck forum and a dodge guy posted about how "chevy guys think they are so smart" and "duramax is the best motor, not!", he continued to put his foot in his mouth and say something along the lines of "Cummins is the best V8 diesel out there"... we couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

linckeil;1542439 said:


> i cannot believe the amount of people that go out and perform these tug of war competitions. and it's not a bunch of old beater trucks doing it either. its always morons with decked out, super expensive trucks. honestly, before the advent of youtube i never even would have thought of doing this. have people always done this, or has society just devolved in recent years?
> 
> all these medical breakthroughs are allowing people to survive that otherwise wouldn't. while science and technology is great, it has allowed a lot of genes that would have otherwise died off, to continue to reproduce. this video is evidence of that.


Idk when this started either but the first time I saw this was when I live in Florida back in 07-08. I would see these drunk dumb ass ******** with their lifted, programmed diesel trucks hook up and pull each other until one of them broke something. These geniuses wouldn't do this with a beater truck either, it would be their nice new daily driver. I thought it was one of the dumbest things I've ever seen. As far as the dodge guy goes, after he got done showing off he'd have needed a doctor if it were me.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

This is why I have an apprehension to buying used trucks.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

correct me if i'm wrong but the Chevy's tires aren't turning meaning he was being dragged. any full size truck can be dragged around by another one. I agree the guy in the Dodge needed a beating after that display.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I think the tall tires on the Chevy killed his gearing.


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

Why would powerblock tv host a video that shows complete lack of respect for other peoples property and wrecklessness . 

what next a drag race down mainstreet ?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its been mentioned in another thread and I guess another forum as well, but the Chevy guy was talking a lot of sh*t to the Dodge guy for awhile before they hooked up, and is the only reason he did what he did.

Funny as h*ll, and I wouldn't be surprised if there is a fight video.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

plowguy43;1544247 said:


> the Chevy guy was talking a lot of sh*t to the Dodge guy for awhile before they hooked up, and is the only reason he did what he did.
> 
> Funny as h*ll, and I wouldn't be surprised if there is a fight video.


oh is that why? i didn't know that part. in light of that, the guy in the dodge did the right thing.

it reminds me of a guy that was talking a lot of sh!t to me once about how he could beat me in an arm wrestling match. so we went at it and after i won, i put his head through a window, becuase it wasn't enough for me to just beat him at the competition - i had to pour more salt in the wound cus i'm that kind of guy. sure, i damaged other's property, but it was funny as h*ll.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

linckeil;1544297 said:


> oh is that why? i didn't know that part. in light of that, the guy in the dodge did the right thing.
> 
> it reminds me of a guy that was talking a lot of sh!t to me once about how he could beat me in an arm wrestling match. so we went at it and after i won, i put his head through a window, becuase it wasn't enough for me to just beat him at the competition - i had to pour more salt in the wound cus i'm that kind of guy. sure, i damaged other's property, but it was funny as h*ll.


I'm pretty sure this is tongue in cheek.......but please confirm.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

jb1390;1544307 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is tongue in cheek.......but please confirm.


LOL - yeah, just a bit tongue in cheek.


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

really, you have no problem dragging a truck through someone elses property , going over medians and through their grass etc ? just pisses off the greenies more and now they have tape to back it up .


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

linckeil;1544297 said:


> oh is that why? i didn't know that part. in light of that, the guy in the dodge did the right thing.
> 
> it reminds me of a guy that was talking a lot of sh!t to me once about how he could beat me in an arm wrestling match. so we went at it and after i won, i put his head through a window, becuase it wasn't enough for me to just beat him at the competition - i had to pour more salt in the wound cus i'm that kind of guy. sure, i damaged other's property, but it was funny as h*ll.


You should have put it on YouTube, I'm sure it was hilarious and I love hilarious things like that.


----------

